# Hello from California!!!



## King03 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello ! Your avatar is very fun !


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice avatar!!


----------



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

hi,
I am checking out that forum I am a newbie rider in california but I don't know anyone who rides would be nice to meet others and hear of adventures.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hi there. welcome 

that avatar is awesome. so cute


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi there! We may have already spoken! I'm a member of the Cabcr site and love it. I plan on attending the sweetwater ride in june as well =)


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

hi there! im deffinately going to check out that site 
i live in california also


----------



## Wahoo23829 (Apr 15, 2010)




----------

